# illness



## Setwale_Charm

What is the difference between the two words for "illness": kór es betegség?

 Köszönöm.


----------



## heaa

That's a difficult question...

kór sounds more formal, and is used in the names of some diseases. (mad cow disease = kerge marha kór)
betegség is the everyday word for illness.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks a lot, heaa. Köszönöm!


----------



## heaa

Nagyon szívesen!


----------



## Kadarka

I would like to add that "kór" _in itself _is rather archaic and "betegség" is formal enough to use it even in a scientific text.

  Nowadays even in the medical language "kór" is only used in the naming of some diseases due to tradition, but in general terms doctors also use "betegség" when they speak of a disease. 


  On the other hand, many words derived from "kór" are still used even in the everyday language (e.g. *kórház*-hospital, *kóros*-pathological, *kórokozó*-infectious agent)


----------

